# Needs Driver for Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000



## gona (Apr 26, 2010)

Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 i have that cam but i cant find my CD can someone help ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I have moved and created your own Thread and will get assistance here.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...LifeCam&name=64L-00003&os=WVista_3264&lang=en


----------

